
Ask HN: Open-Source Stingray (Cell Phone Tracker) - stingrays
Know anyone working on open source stingray devices? Is this a thing already?<p>If the tech were open source and out in the open, wouldn&#x27;t that push for better standards and encryption on cell phones?<p>Amazed to see discussion stingrays and cell phones at the top of this reddit thread about Hong Kong. Seems like super mysterious tech that is probably abused. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;IAmA&#x2F;comments&#x2F;cr6k2w&#x2F;im_a_hong_konger_amidst_the_protests_here_ama&#x2F;ex25y4p?utm_source=share&amp;utm_medium=web2x)
======
ohiovr
would this work?

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/gy7qm9/how-i-made-imsi-
ca...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/gy7qm9/how-i-made-imsi-catcher-
cheap-amazon-github)

